# It wasn't me, it was the sword..really!!



## Fu_Bag (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone with weapons experience had any opinions on the idea that a weapon has a greater purpose. Because of this, we're the ones that have to perfect ourselves enough to allow it to do what it was meant to do. If this is true, it seems like you'd have to find a weapon with a similar purpose to your own so that you could actually use it. Otherwise, following the aforementioned theory, it wouldn't matter how much you trained, things just wouldn't click.

I guess you could also say that your body is a weapon, although mine doesn't always seem to be compatible to some of the things I ask of it. Maybe its purpose is to stay alive in spite of my foolishness and awkwardness..... Anywho, with sayings like "The Sword is the Soul of the Samurai", it seems to lend credence to the idea that the weapon already knows what it needs to do, and how to do it, and that the whole point of training is to be able to keep up with what the weapon naturally is meant to do.

Kind of a weird idea, I know, but I think that was the idea that I read about. If it's too out there, I probably just misinterpreted it. I don't really know what to think about this idea right now. Just thought I'd put it out there to see what you all think.

My own personal experience with this comes from my Bo staff telling me repeatedly that "It's not me, it's YOU" when it whaps me in the head when I'm goofing around with it. Guess I still have a long way to go.....  

Have a nice day/night all,


Fu Bag


----------



## pstarr (Aug 20, 2006)

The staff is right.  Listen to the lesoons it teaches you.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 20, 2006)

Any weapon is an extension of one's own self.  

Also, any well-constructed weapon is going to be quite capable of handling whatever tasks are within its abilities.  The limiting factor is simply going to be the user wielding the weapon.  Your experiences are telling you the truth.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 21, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Any weapon is an extension of one's own self.



*sniff* "... that's right Karate, made my whole body a weapon." 

(Don Knotts: The Ghost and Mr. Chicken" ..... atta boy Luther!)


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 21, 2006)

Respect your weapon and it will allow you to become one with it.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 21, 2006)

Cirdan said:
			
		

> Respect your weapon and it will allow you to become one with it.



Disprespect your weapon and it will discipline you in the only way it knows how.


----------

